

Against The “Master’s Bump” (Teacher Compensation) - dangoldin
http://yglesias.thinkprogress.org/archives/2009/07/against-the-masters-bump.php

======
JshWright
The "Master's Bump" would be a step in the right direction for some
municipalities (like all of New York State), where a master's isn't a way to
increase your pay, it's required for your certification.

